# Bailey returns from Reno Dog Sow



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/08/reserve-winners-dog.html

A good time in the Nevada High Desert and a good time downtown at the local pub.

Labor day another leg of Master Hunter test. Good times

Happy trails,

Rod a.k.a. redbirddog


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

VERY NICE, Rod! Tuesdays at Crogan's sounds like the most fun of all... ;D

Mary Ann a.k.a. mswhipple


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Sports bars and sporting dogs do go well together. 

Competitive folks, who enjoy watching baseball and football while having a beer or two.

A sporting dog, that competes, is looked on in Crogan's as a competitor. It really doesn't matter what Bailey competed in, folks in this sports bar can understand what it might take.

Bailey has Chloe as his cheerleader and his loyal Crogan fans.

We have been doing summer city walks on Tuesday afternoons for a couple years now.

Socialize, socialize, socialize.

redbirddog


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

Congrats, Rod & Bailey! You have a fan in Texas!


----------

